# Looking for Pasture Board in Utah County, UT



## vera (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm looking for pasture board in utah county if anyone knows of any. I was going to board with the girl I bought the horse from but she's asking 150 a month for her just to sit on her pasture.


----------



## meadowsranch (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out how this fourm works___lol not very computer smart. I'm in Cedar City, Ut. I have 20 acres, (Had 40 alpacas,) but sold them. So now i'm looking for feed back on, boarding horses. I have a huge pole barn. with tack room, one area can easly house 6 horses. and then i have 4 stalls for singles. The whole property is fenced and cross fenced. I'm not quite sure how to go about this. All I want is 100.00 per month per horse, to use grazing land , with shelter. I have a renter that lives on the property, ( I do not) but he wants to do the taking care of the horses. feeding and mucking, etc. I'm not sure what his fee will be yet. I;m sure it will be reasonable. I'm just wanting some feed back, on how to run this operation. what are the liability's etc. any feed back would be apreciated. not sure how this fourm works yet, so if any one want to contact me, please feel free to email at [email protected]. thanks in advance!
Carolyn


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Melville Stables | Horse Boarding
M C Ranch


----------



## vera (Jun 1, 2012)

Melville Stables and MC ranch are both pretty expensive. I found a place with self care stall board and an arena for $50 a month.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

On their website, melville says $300. Thats super cheap! Guess that could just be self care though.


----------



## meadowsranch (Jun 10, 2012)

Do you all who have your horses boarded, know if the owner of the stabel or property, have liability or mortality Insurance?


----------



## vera (Jun 1, 2012)

Melville is $350 a month plus a $50 per month charge for upkeep. It's full care. It's a REALLY nice place, but there's a lot of cheaper options out there. I'm happy for now where I board. Meadowsranch, I'm not sure if mine does or not. Hadn't really thought about it.


----------

